# There's No Kosugi like Sho Kosugi, like no Kosugi I know...



## Cryozombie (Dec 13, 2005)

Someone recently told me Sho Kosugi's son Kane was making Ninja movies in Japan.  Anyone seen any of Kane's films, and how are they?  Got any reccomendations for a Sho Kosugi fan, looking to see what Kane is up to?


----------



## Kreth (Dec 13, 2005)

You realize that you're going to burn in hell for that incredibly bad thread title...? :lol:


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 13, 2005)

Kreth said:
			
		

> You realize that you're going to burn in hell for that incredibly bad thread title...? :lol:


 
Its from Mystery Science Theater, when they did Master Ninja 1


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 13, 2005)

I liked Sho's films...haven't seen them in ages though.


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 13, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> I liked Sho's films...haven't seen them in ages though.


 
Don't.  My wife and I just watched an old Sho Kosugi ninja movie, and it was just painful.  Keep it in the realm of fond memory.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 13, 2005)

Definately, keep it in the realm of fond memory. Going back and watching
them now is like getting a root canal.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 13, 2005)

Not true, me and another guy from my Dojo got drunk and watched Revenge of The Ninja last night, it was great!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 13, 2005)

I'd need a quart of Scotch...the good stuff, not rotgut.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 13, 2005)

Well now, if your drinking then maybe, just maybe it would
not be quite like a root canal.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 13, 2005)

I'll take a quart of Drambuie, straight.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 13, 2005)

Have not see Revenge of The Ninja  fo many years now  nor any of his ilms or that matter.  i remembe hm for action, blood and guts but the acting might have needed a little more to it.
Heac i stillloved them back in the day
Would like to see what his son is doing if they ever come to the states on dvd


----------



## arnisador (Dec 13, 2005)

I watched part of one just last week. It hadn't aged as well as I'd have hoped!


----------



## Kizaru (Dec 13, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Someone recently told me Sho Kosugi's son Kane was making Ninja movies in Japan. Anyone seen any of Kane's films, and how are they? Got any reccomendations for a Sho Kosugi fan, looking to see what Kane is up to?


 
It says here  http://www.kanekosugi.com/profile_e/index.html 

that he played the starring role in _Jiraiya_ in 1994...that was the same TV series that Hatsumi _sensei_  and Noguchi _sensei_ were in, although I'm not sure what years...


----------



## Eireannach (Dec 14, 2005)

And there's me thinking you guys were talking about the _new_ Sho Kosugi movie that's coming out next year: Return of the Ninja. I **** you not gentlemen!

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1117920192?categoryid=13&cs=1


----------



## Kreth (Dec 14, 2005)

I can see it now, aged ninja goes on one last killing spree in Sunnyvale Retirement Home... Seniors everywhere will be trying to find a pair of black Depends like Kosugi wears in the movie...


----------



## arnisador (Dec 14, 2005)

Sheesh! Well, if they made a sequel to _Deuce Bigalow_...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 14, 2005)

Kreth said:
			
		

> I can see it now, aged ninja goes on one last killing spree in Sunnyvale Retirement Home... Seniors everywhere will be trying to find a pair of black Depends like Kosugi wears in the movie...


Is this a bad Hollywood movie, or the latest from a certain popular bookstore ninja?


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Dec 16, 2005)

I've got a DVD called "Blood Heat" which stars Kane Kosugi, but I have not been able to bring myself to watch it yet. I bought it out of curiosity, but always seem to be able to find something else I'd rather watch. I suppose I should force myself to watch it this weekend so I can give more info. 

*SARCASM ALERT* I'm sure it'll be a top notch production. *SARCASM ALERT*


----------



## Hand Sword (Jan 17, 2007)

If it's as action packed as the other movies that were directed by that director, prepare for the next generation of ninjas in your dojo's.


----------



## Don Roley (Jan 17, 2007)

Kizaru said:


> It says here  http://www.kanekosugi.com/profile_e/index.html
> 
> that he played the starring role in _Jiraiya_ in 1994...that was the same TV series that Hatsumi _sensei_  and Noguchi _sensei_ were in, although I'm not sure what years...



Actually, it now says (maybe it was changed) that the actual title of his 1994 series was "NINJA  SENTAI  KAKURENJA".

And the TV series he is doing now my kids watch on NHK. _Karada de Asobou!_ (Lets play with our bodies) is a kids series on getting kids to try games and other things that get them active. They even have a little bit every so often about how the samurai moved. I thought the "Kein" I saw was him, but could not be sure.

Edit- found the link to NHK's site about it. Click on the red button for a better look at him.

http://www.nhk.or.jp/kids/program/karada.html


----------



## JasonASmith (Jan 17, 2007)

Anybody remember PRAY FOR DEATH? God, what a piece of **** that was...He also did a movie with Jean Claude DamDumb, but I can't remember the name...


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 17, 2007)

Don Roley said:


> _Karada de Asobou!_ (Lets play with our bodies) is a kids series



Somehow I dont think a Kids Show called "Lets play with our Bodies" would go over very well here... although the Idea is somthing we need.


----------



## Drac (Jan 17, 2007)

Kreth said:


> You realize that you're going to burn in hell for that incredibly bad thread title...? :lol:


 
Yep....



Flying Crane said:


> Don't. My wife and I just watched an old Sho Kosugi ninja movie, and it was just painful. Keep it in the realm of fond memory.


 
Same here..Same sentiments...


----------



## saru1968 (Jan 17, 2007)

JasonASmith said:


> ...He also did a movie with Jean Claude DamDumb, but I can't remember the name...


 

Black Eagle.


----------



## Tames D (Jan 17, 2007)

Kreth said:


> You realize that you're going to burn in hell for that incredibly bad thread title...? :lol:


For some reason I can't get Ethel Mermans voice out of my head...


----------



## Don Roley (Jan 17, 2007)

Cryozombie said:


> Somehow I dont think a Kids Show called "Lets play with our Bodies" would go over very well here...



I knew _someone_ was going to make a comment like that. 

_Young ninja
The subject
of schoolgirl fantasies.
She wants him
so badly
Knows what she wants to be........_


----------

